

Code snippet friendly blogging platform? - idleworx

Does anyone know a free hosted code snippet friendly blogging platform? Eg. being able to post formatted code snippets in your blog post.<p>I am referring here exclusively to blogging platforms which are free and don't have to be installed.<p>I know Wordpress doesn't offer that and neither does movable type except through the software version.<p>What do you guys use? Any alternatives?
======
defunkt
Posterous supports Gist:

[http://blog.posterous.com/posterous-now-supports-
traileraddi...](http://blog.posterous.com/posterous-now-supports-
traileraddict-embeds-a)

~~~
idleworx
this is very limited functionality. eg. donesn't work for js code snippets.
thx though.

